# Sticky  Upholstery How-to Videos



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Man, I wish I'd known about these back when I did my seats. That was one of the most difficult jobs I did on the car. Turns out, a whole lot of the way I went about it was just wrong and I made the process a whole lot harder than it needed to be. Doh! :banghead:

I'm posting links to these how-to videos from (who else?) our friends at Legendary Auto Interiors that show the right way to do it.

(The links are for ::cough-spit:: Chevelle seats, but the same procedures apply for GTO.)

Step 1 - Preparing the seat frames: New Burlap and bolster shaping.

 Step 2 - The right way to prepare and install new seat foam

Step 3 - Installing the new seat covers

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Good videos... Thanks for posting Bear... they are precisely why I hired the job out but I bet they will help others. 

I watched these a long while ago and decided upholstry was not in my future. I figured I can do all the mechanical stuff, someone else can to this kind of work.

PS. I looked at your rebuild photos Bear, now I know why you like black.


----------



## eeyore (Oct 23, 2014)

was the rally seat an option or are all the seats frames the same


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome videos! 
Thanks for posting. Is Legendary a reputable seat cover provider for these cars?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Awesome videos!
> Thanks for posting. Is Legendary a reputable seat cover provider for these cars?


Oh yes.. Legendary is THE upholstery source for these cars. Every thing else is just an also ran...

Bear


----------



## calray (Oct 1, 2015)

thanks so much for videos it helped alot


----------



## army6741 (Jul 3, 2014)

*legandary*

I live 20 minuites from legendary. lucky me. purchased a complete black interior for a 1965 GTO. They also did the seats for me. What a nice job and great folks. Seats are so nice I hate to put them in. They look great in my living room.


----------

